# Burmah Garnet



## chris jackson

Was wondering if any of you photo collectors would have a picture of Burmah Garnet. I have been making a collage of ships I sailed on but can only find one of her in dry dock Marseille. Many thanks. CJ.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Here is VARDAFJEL as built. 59,900 dwt. Sold to Burmah and converted from tanker to OBO. Renamed BURMAH GARNET.
J&J Denholm managed her for 1 year 1977/78.


----------



## chris jackson

Many thanks Stephen. May I use this photo to complete my collage. This pic was taken June 1974. I was deck cadet with Denholms at the time she was converted from OBO. vehicles and machinery caught fire in the dry dock which has to be flooded to extinguish the fire. Fond but distant memories. Thanks again. CJ.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Chris, I had the dates as 1977/78. I found those dates on www. Obviously wrong! Do you still have the old Denholm News? The drydocking is mentioned in Autumn 1974 issued. Only mentions 'new piping'. Little other information. I was in the Nordic Clansman at same time.

The photo is not mine. Unfortunately I cannot give any credit. I'm sure no one would mind! Have you taken any others of the Garnet?

Stephen


----------



## randcmackenzie

*burmah garnet*



Stephen J. Card said:


> Chris, I had the dates as 1977/78. I found those dates on www. Obviously wrong! Do you still have the old Denholm News? The drydocking is mentioned in Autumn 1974 issued. Only mentions 'new piping'. Little other information. I was in the Nordic Clansman at same time.
> 
> The photo is not mine. Unfortunately I cannot give any credit. I'm sure no one would mind! Have you taken any others of the Garnet?
> 
> Stephen


Hello Stephen.
That must be an older Vardefjell, Stephen, the Garnet was built in 1964 by Kieler Howaldstweke and always all aft. The conversion to Ore/Oil was done in Glasgow.
The fire in Marseille, if I recall correctly, was because they drained her crude contaminated double bottoms to the dock.

One of the many semi precious stones in the Burmah Crown, she was my first ship as master, and a right lulu she was too.

All the Best,

Roddie.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Hallo Roddy. All well with you I hope.

Have sorted this. I have a copy of Bill Harvey's DENHOLM GROUP FLEET. In his list for BURMAH GARNET was b. 1964 as VARDEFJELL. The photo I found shows an older, midship, mid size tanker. The VARDEFJELL is NOT the BURMAH GARNET. The GARNET was built 1964 and her name was VERANGFJELL. Here is a photo of the correct ship.

All sorted!

Stephen


----------



## Strickylad44

Bit confusing this ship


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Hello Strickylad,

This is what stumped me yesterday. The ship in your posting above. All of the information IS correct.... except for the name of the ship. The ship is not VARDEFJELL. The correct one is the VERANGFJELL.

The ship photo, shows VERANGEFJELL (all aft and became an OBO) is BURMAH GARNET.

Stephen


----------



## randcmackenzie

*Rain on the parade.*

Sorry guys, I don't think that is her either. The Varangefjell shown is a bulk carrier - you can see the hatch tracks, but not an oil carrier - no samson posts midships.

Best regards,

Roddie.


----------



## Strickylad44

Varangfjell >


----------



## Strickylad44

This ship was never Burmah Garnet. Her names were Varangjfell/Elthina and Uniluck.


----------



## Strickylad44

Another Ex VARDEFJELL >


----------



## Stephen J. Card

This VERANGFJELL. built 1964 is the one that became BURMAH GARNET.
Pure bulker, all aft, converted to become an OBO.

PS The two goal posts on the foc'sle here were probably for the St Lawrence Seaway derricks.


----------



## Winmar

Stephen J. Card said:


> This VERANGFJELL. built 1964 is the one that became BURMAH GARNET.
> Pure bulker, all aft, converted to become an OBO.
> 
> PS The two goal posts on the foc'sle here were probably for the St Lawrence Seaway derricks.


Or maybe two chimneys for that power station on the shore!(Thumb)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Winmar said:


> Or maybe two chimneys for that power station on the shore!(Thumb)



 Are you sure. Note the tops, different colour. Painted red and green as port and starboard to make sure the Mate knows what side he is look at.


----------



## Strickylad44

Stephen J. Card said:


> This VERANGFJELL. built 1964 is the one that became BURMAH GARNET.
> Pure bulker, all aft, converted to become an OBO.
> 
> PS The two goal posts on the foc'sle here were probably for the St Lawrence Seaway derricks.


 No strange looking goal posts in this view of the vessel >


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Strickylad44 said:


> No strange looking goal posts in this view of the vessel >


Perhaps they were put on when she became an OBO and these are the Inert Gas scrubbing towers?


----------



## Winmar

Or maybe two chimneys for the shore power station(Jester)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Someone is awake! 
The ship looks very 'new'. Perhaps leaving the yard in 1964. I thought I might be able to identify the power station. Probably long gone by now and so many 'stacks' that so many to count!


----------



## Varley

No, no. Don't spoil it. Surely Flettner rotors.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Varley said:


> No, no. Don't spoil it. Surely Flettner rotors.




Cracker!


----------



## Winmar

Aye Stephen, we are all getting too much sleep due to this damn virus! I also had too many years waking up for the 4 to 8 to have a bit of a chat with the mate before the day started. Old habits die hard. I was going to do the old Specsavers joke but Varley beat me to it with his Flettner Rotors aside! It was indeed a cracker. Stay safe.(Jester)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

I swear, the best stories were to be found on the bridge in the wee hours... as 3rd you could get great stories and knowledge from the 2nd at midnight and then as 2nd you would great stuff from the mate at 0400. Major nostalgia time!
Yes, stay safe!

Stephen


----------



## randcmackenzie

*burmah garnet*

OK folks, let me try to get this straight.

Varangefjell was delivered from Keiler Howaldswerke about 1964 as a 65,000 tonne tanker.

Can't remember how many tanks, but conventional 3 pumps and 3 lines layout.

She was then converted to an Ore/Oil, with a double bottom below the Centre Tanks, and the wing tanks as they had been.

The cargo lines were converted to ring main running through the wing tanks from Pumps 1 and 3.

Running the centre pump just upset everything and reduced the rate.

To avoid letters of protest from Petrobras we used to put the centre pump on recirculation using the eductor, everybody smiling.

She had actually been quite a nice ship in her day, but her condition was pretty dire, Shiny black engine room from the top platform down, though the bottom platform was white enough.

So, she was never a bulk carrier, always a tanker, until converted to ore oil.

I've been trying to forget her for years!

Best regards,

Roddie.


----------



## Strickylad44

Samson Posts are shown in this image of the vessel >


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Strickylad44 said:


> Samson Posts are shown in this image of the vessel >


Yes, but what ship? This is not the ship become BURMAH GARNET.

This is a pure tanker... no dry cargo hatches and the superstructure is at least one deck less. Same owner for sure though.

I guess there were many photos of this ship.

Stephen


----------



## Strickylad44

Stephen J. Card said:


> Yes, but what ship? This is not the ship become BURMAH GARNET.
> 
> This is a pure tanker... no dry cargo hatches and the superstructure is at least one deck less. Same owner for sure though.
> 
> I guess there were many photos of this ship.
> 
> Stephen


 Ask Mr Randcmackenzie if it is the ship he sailed on.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Stricklylad, I am sending youthe £50 prize!

I have found several pages... incorrect information!

Finally I was able to find the IMO number 641608. This is written in stone!

I was able to track this down to a VARDEFJELL.... that became the BURMAH GARNET. This is indeed the ship that you posted an hour or so ago.

OK.. you have got and here is the full information and is the right ship and she did have the midships posts etc. 
Stephen



1964 MT VARDEFJELL (5) (OSL337196403)


Type

Motorskip, tanker 
motor ship, tanker.

Off.no(IMO):

6416108


Flagg (flag):

NOR

Havn(port):

Oslo


Byggeår (year built):

1964/09

Bnr(Sno):

1170


Bygger (yard):

Kieler Howaldtswerke A.G., Kiel, Vest-Tyskland.


Eier (owner):

A/SDovrefjell & A/S Falkefjell, Oslo.


Disponent (manager):

Olsen &Ugelstad, Oslo.


Klasse (Class).:

DnV +1A1 


Tonnasje (Tonnage):

59.020 tdw, 35.653 brt,20.936 nrt.


Dimensjoner (size):

Loa: 236,2 m-Lbp:225,0 m-B: 32,3 m-D: 16,4 m-Dypg.: 12,212 m. 


Lasthåndteringsyst.
(cargo handling):

5 x 3 tanker. 
3 x lossepumper med samlet kapasitet 5.400m³/t.


Kjølemaskineri
(Ref. machinery):


Navigasjonsutstyr:


Manøversystemer
(syst. for manouvering):


Dekksmaskineri
(deck machinery):


Kommunikasjonsutstyr
(comm. equipm.):


Kallesignal (Call sign):

JXZF.

Fremdrift (propulsion):

1 x dieselmotor, Götaverken type850/1700-VGA-9U. 2-takt/enkltv., 9-sylindret, syl. dim.: 850 x 1.700 mm.19.000 BHK ved 115 o. min. Bygget av Kieler Howaldtswerke A. G.,Kiel, Vest-Tyskland.


Fart/forbr. (speed/cons.): 

16,25 knop ved et forbrukpå 73,0 t/døgn.
Bunkerskapasitet 3.684 t.


Hjelpemaskineri (aux):

2 x dieselgen., hver 340kW.
1 x turbogen. 600 kW


Tot. el. kraft (el.power):

1.280kW/440-220VAC/60Hz.


Kjele(r) (boiler):

2 x vannrørs hjelpekjeler(water tube aux. boilers) med arbeidstrykk 185 psi.
1 x vannrørs exh. kjel (water tube economiser) med arbeidstrykk 171 psi.


Bemanning (crew):

pers, 

Historikk:

1963 Kontrahert.
1964 Bygget som VARDEFJELL av Kieler Howaldtswerke A. G.,Kiel, Vest-Tyskland for A/S Dovrefjell & A/S Falkefjell (Olsen &Ugelstad), Oslo. Sjøsatt 30/05, levert 19/09. Byggekostnader NOK49.675.000.
1966 Ombygget i oktober til Oil/Bulk/Ore-skip ved Firth of ClydeDrydocking Co. Ltd, Greenock, Scotland. Ny tonnasje: 59.660 tdw, 36.136brt, 23.374 nrt. Ny dypg.: 12,561 m.
1973 Solgt i februar til Hoccus Poccus Ltd, London, England.Omdøpt til BURMAH GARNET. 
Videresolgt til Wm. Brandt (Eight Leasing) Ltd (Burmah Tankers Ltd),Glasgow, Scotland.
1977 Lagt opp 20/07 i Itea, Hellas.
1978 Solgt til Burmah Oil Tankers Ltd, London. Registrert iGlasgow. 
Ankom 25/04 under slep til Barcelona, Spania for hugging som begynte02/05 ved Desguaces Condel.


History in English:

1963 Ordered.
1964 Built as VARDEFJELL at Kieler Howaldtswerke A. G., Kiel,West Germany for A/S Luksefjell & A/S Rudolf (Olsen & Ugelstad), Oslo.Launched 30/05, delivered 19/09. Building costs NOK 49.675.000.
1966 Converted in October to an Oil/Bulk/Ore-carrier at Firth ofClyde Drydocking Co. Ltd, Greenock, Scotland. New tonnage: 59.660 tdw,36.136 brt, 23.374 nrt. New draugth: 12,561 m.
1973 Sold in February to Hoccus Poccus Ltd, London, England.Renamed BURMAH GARNET. 
Re-sold the same year to Wm. Brandt (Eight Leasing) Ltd (Burmah Tankers Ltd),Glasgow, Scotland.
1977 Laid up 20/07 in Itea, Greece.
1978 Sold to Burmah Oil Tankers Ltd, London. Registered inGlasgow. 
Arrived 25/04 in tow to Barcelona, Spain for demolition that began 02/05by Desguaces Condel.


----------



## Strickylad44

Stephen J. Card said:


> Stricklylad, I am sending youthe £50 prize!
> 
> I have found several pages... incorrect information!
> 
> Finally I was able to find the IMO number 641608. This is written in stone!
> 
> I was able to track this down to a VARDEFJELL.... that became the BURMAH GARNET. This is indeed the ship that you posted an hour or so ago.
> 
> OK.. you have got and here is the full information and is the right ship and she did have the midships posts etc.
> Stephen
> 
> 
> 
> 1964 MT VARDEFJELL (5) (OSL337196403)
> 
> 
> Type
> 
> Motorskip, tanker
> motor ship, tanker.
> 
> Off.no(IMO):
> 
> 6416108
> 
> 
> Flagg (flag):
> 
> NOR
> 
> Havn(port):
> 
> Oslo
> 
> 
> Byggeår (year built):
> 
> 1964/09
> 
> Bnr(Sno):
> 
> 1170
> 
> 
> Bygger (yard):
> 
> Kieler Howaldtswerke A.G., Kiel, Vest-Tyskland.
> 
> 
> Eier (owner):
> 
> A/SDovrefjell & A/S Falkefjell, Oslo.
> 
> 
> Disponent (manager):
> 
> Olsen &Ugelstad, Oslo.
> 
> 
> Klasse (Class).:
> 
> DnV +1A1
> 
> 
> Tonnasje (Tonnage):
> 
> 59.020 tdw, 35.653 brt,20.936 nrt.
> 
> 
> Dimensjoner (size):
> 
> Loa: 236,2 m-Lbp:225,0 m-B: 32,3 m-D: 16,4 m-Dypg.: 12,212 m.
> 
> 
> Lasthåndteringsyst.
> (cargo handling):
> 
> 5 x 3 tanker.
> 3 x lossepumper med samlet kapasitet 5.400m³/t.
> 
> 
> Kjølemaskineri
> (Ref. machinery):
> 
> 
> Navigasjonsutstyr:
> 
> 
> Manøversystemer
> (syst. for manouvering):
> 
> 
> Dekksmaskineri
> (deck machinery):
> 
> 
> Kommunikasjonsutstyr
> (comm. equipm.):
> 
> 
> Kallesignal (Call sign):
> 
> JXZF.
> 
> Fremdrift (propulsion):
> 
> 1 x dieselmotor, Götaverken type850/1700-VGA-9U. 2-takt/enkltv., 9-sylindret, syl. dim.: 850 x 1.700 mm.19.000 BHK ved 115 o. min. Bygget av Kieler Howaldtswerke A. G.,Kiel, Vest-Tyskland.
> 
> 
> Fart/forbr. (speed/cons.):
> 
> 16,25 knop ved et forbrukpå 73,0 t/døgn.
> Bunkerskapasitet 3.684 t.
> 
> 
> Hjelpemaskineri (aux):
> 
> 2 x dieselgen., hver 340kW.
> 1 x turbogen. 600 kW
> 
> 
> Tot. el. kraft (el.power):
> 
> 1.280kW/440-220VAC/60Hz.
> 
> 
> Kjele(r) (boiler):
> 
> 2 x vannrørs hjelpekjeler(water tube aux. boilers) med arbeidstrykk 185 psi.
> 1 x vannrørs exh. kjel (water tube economiser) med arbeidstrykk 171 psi.
> 
> 
> Bemanning (crew):
> 
> pers,
> 
> Historikk:
> 
> 1963 Kontrahert.
> 1964 Bygget som VARDEFJELL av Kieler Howaldtswerke A. G.,Kiel, Vest-Tyskland for A/S Dovrefjell & A/S Falkefjell (Olsen &Ugelstad), Oslo. Sjøsatt 30/05, levert 19/09. Byggekostnader NOK49.675.000.
> 1966 Ombygget i oktober til Oil/Bulk/Ore-skip ved Firth of ClydeDrydocking Co. Ltd, Greenock, Scotland. Ny tonnasje: 59.660 tdw, 36.136brt, 23.374 nrt. Ny dypg.: 12,561 m.
> 1973 Solgt i februar til Hoccus Poccus Ltd, London, England.Omdøpt til BURMAH GARNET.
> Videresolgt til Wm. Brandt (Eight Leasing) Ltd (Burmah Tankers Ltd),Glasgow, Scotland.
> 1977 Lagt opp 20/07 i Itea, Hellas.
> 1978 Solgt til Burmah Oil Tankers Ltd, London. Registrert iGlasgow.
> Ankom 25/04 under slep til Barcelona, Spania for hugging som begynte02/05 ved Desguaces Condel.
> 
> 
> History in English:
> 
> 1963 Ordered.
> 1964 Built as VARDEFJELL at Kieler Howaldtswerke A. G., Kiel,West Germany for A/S Luksefjell & A/S Rudolf (Olsen & Ugelstad), Oslo.Launched 30/05, delivered 19/09. Building costs NOK 49.675.000.
> 1966 Converted in October to an Oil/Bulk/Ore-carrier at Firth ofClyde Drydocking Co. Ltd, Greenock, Scotland. New tonnage: 59.660 tdw,36.136 brt, 23.374 nrt. New draugth: 12,561 m.
> 1973 Sold in February to Hoccus Poccus Ltd, London, England.Renamed BURMAH GARNET.
> Re-sold the same year to Wm. Brandt (Eight Leasing) Ltd (Burmah Tankers Ltd),Glasgow, Scotland.
> 1977 Laid up 20/07 in Itea, Greece.
> 1978 Sold to Burmah Oil Tankers Ltd, London. Registered inGlasgow.
> Arrived 25/04 in tow to Barcelona, Spain for demolition that began 02/05by Desguaces Condel.


 Thanks.(Thumb) I could have posted all of that when you disagreed. But I thought I would let you dig for it instead. (Jester)


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Strickylad44 said:


> Thanks.(Thumb) I could have posted all of that when you disagreed. But I thought I would let you dig for it instead. (Jester)


B'stard! 


Have a safe day under 'jail time'.


----------



## chris jackson

Interesting debate re the Burmah Garnet. I have delved to the depths of what little remains of my memories of this ship. I have come across a French newspaper report of the fire in Marseille and I have included a close up of the ship's previous name. DEFJELL is visible. That would rule out Varangefjel.I joined her on 29th May in dry dock and we didn't sail until 26th July.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Ah, you have to remember to send the £50 to StricklyLad. He found the photo of the right ship.


----------



## chris jackson

Great discussion folks, but I still haven't got a good picture of Burmah Garnet for my collage. Somebody must have one. CJ


----------



## randcmackenzie

*burmah garnet*

That's the one, Vardefjell IMO 6416108, you can all find her on the Olsen and Ugelstad entry in Wikipedia.

I'll tell you the tale of my trip on her some day ......

Roddie.


----------



## Varley

Tell me you had a 'fridge, Roddie. A well kept one at that!


----------



## sparky1

randcmackenzie said:


> *burmah garnet*
> 
> That's the one, Vardefjell IMO 6416108, you can all find her on the Olsen and Ugelstad entry in Wikipedia.
> 
> I'll tell you the tale of my trip on her some day ......
> 
> Roddie.


Telling tales, is that perhaps the one about pumping bilge water thru the engine in Brazil?


----------

